# Fish video, freshwater and marine.



## roosta (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope this is of interest to you. Can anyone guess where it was filmed?

[yt]W9RDfKYARYg[/yt]

Andy


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow awesome fish! No clue where it was flimed....


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

That really is an awesome video. Chattanooga Aquarium?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol dramatic music... "FISH"

wow no clue where it was filmed but i want to go there


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Wow! I want to go there  

I love the yellow sea-horse...I will name you Squishy and you shall be my squishy!


----------



## roosta (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, it was in Spain at the Gijon aquarium.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Great video!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Fish video, Freshwater and Marine.*

I need too go to Spain to see that in person


----------



## roosta (Jul 31, 2010)

A few votes for my video at http://www.youtube.com/group/lovetheearthgroup?topic=36NYPqokRF_8 would be very welcomed  
There are some other nice videos to look at on there too.

Andy


----------



## luspin (Dec 29, 2010)

All video are so nice and i liked it.........

---------------
Aquariums


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I've never been to Spain,
But I kind of like the fishtanks

( _do any of you even GET that joke?_ )


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

That was pretty awesome that they had a sturgeon in captivity...atleast until it gets closer to it's adult size. Sturgeon's are awesome animals imo, can live upwards of 100 years, get 15-20 ft and weigh upwards of 1500 pounds.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't get it, but does it have anything to do with the song:

"Never Been To Spain"

(As recorded by Three Dog Night)


That's the first thing Google came up with.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, that's it. Just replace "fishtanks" with "music."


----------



## roosta (Jul 31, 2010)

And now the sequel 

[yt]pib5tlZeB_o[/yt]


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice! I like how you got the music to match the mood of the images.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

It was filmed in water


----------



## roosta (Jul 31, 2010)

The fish trained for months to get the choreography right


----------

